# Medahl Update



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Is the river fishable around the Medahl Dam? Need to know if the river is in good enough shape for the upcoming weekend. I have fished the Greenup previously but after moving away from the are the Medahl is much closer. Looking to catch some stripers, hybrids, white bass or eyes. Anybody been out there lately and had any luck. I'm planning on saturday/sunday depending on the weather. My dad has never had the priveledge of a good day catching some hybrids so I would love to get him into them for once. Anybody have any suggestions on any other places between the Medahl and Cincy. Also need to know where the best place is to put a boat in around the Medahl. Never been there before so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=melo1

Here's your river forcast, you decide, 19 feet is below the scrub/tree line, so it's bank fishable.
I've liked it better when the waters coming up and not dropping, but it's not been this low for a while, might be turning on?
LMJeff


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've also heard people who like the water level up a bit. I'm with LMJ though, and I fished the dam with him a lot, mostly from the bank. 19' is good from the bank most all year, but in the early spring and closer to winter you can get around the brush easier and fish it a bit higher...maybe up to 21' or more.

As for launching the boat, Neville is probably the closest ramp. I think LMJ has launched a yak from there and paddled up, so it is pretty close 

I hope to make it there myself this weekend and fish from the bank. I sure hope the white bass, wipers, and/or sauger are on.


CW


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

What about saturday with rain forecasted, anybody think the water level is going to jump up enough to make it hard to navigate the river? I'm going to be fishing out of a 16' aluminum mod-v boat with a 25 hp moter. Its a good stable boat but too much current may not allow us to hold an anchor very easily. I'm a lil bit weary of the water conditions having never been to the Medahl. Should I have any concearns or does anybody think the boat we will be in be fine?


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be just fine. Stopped by there today and water level was pretty good, they had several gates open but not all the way. water is still brown but getting better. there were 3 boats out and several on the bank.Rain shouldn't make much difference saturday. There is plenty current, but water behind the bouy isn't really turbulent. Good luck


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I went this morning and got skunked. I got there about 7:15a and the water was fairly calm, it was warm (about 62) and water temp was 52. Within 15 minutes of putting my kayak in, the wind kicked up and the rain started again. It was all I could do to keep the yak straight long enough to retrieve my cast. I had two hits (I think they were hits) and that was it. I saw several fishing hitting the surface, I think they were skipjack, but I'm not sure. I left about 9:45a.

I'll blame my skunk on the wind for now  I could hardly keep a jig on the bottom and didn't really want to take the yak out by the lock wall, so I just stayed near the bank. It would also help if I had a decent anchor system on the yak.

I think I'm heading to East Fork tomorrow, so maybe I'll improve my luck there.


CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I hit it again this evening and picked up a few fish. I didn't get there until about 4:15p or so and stayed until about 5:45p. Didn't have much luck to start. There were two boats drifting/trolling the Ohio, but I didn't see them pick up any fish. After the one boat moved, I moved down a bit and caught a small sauger and a couple of small white bass.

Once the other boat pulled out, I moved back to my original spot and caught a few more sauger and white bass. I think the boats had to head on back to the ramp before dark, but it seems that's just when the bite picked up a bit. Overall, I caught about a half dozen sauger and a few white bass...nothing of any real size. The last sauger might have made it over 12 inches.

The sauger were close to the bank. I think everything I caught was within 25 feet of the bank.


CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

The last couple of times I was there I didn't have much luck. I tried on Friday but the current wasn't the way I like it. All of the gates were open but only slightly and there wasn't enough current pushing the fish toward shore.
Cady


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

fished all day at meldalh, monday. the only sauger we caught where on the kentucy side. just below the creek that feeds in . slower water , 30 yrds. off shore, in 16ft. of water. using minnows on the bottom, 1 ounce slip sinkers.


----------

